

RIAA speaks on Muxtape: Illegal content  - bootload
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/19/riaa-speaks-on-muxtape-illegal-content/

======
ryanb
This is disappointing because muxtape is/was such a great venue for people to
discover new music.

The obvious takeaway here: It's going to extremely be hard for truly
transformative services in the digital music arena to succeed until copyright
laws are changed.

